# This is ridiculous... (graphic)



## speedy da fish

so people AGAINST the hunting ban did this? arnt they sposed to be horse lovers?

I think I see their point, but isnt that going a little far?


----------



## ridergirl23

ugh,i saw these pics a long time ago... i wish i could stab a steak through those peoples ribs too. that would bring me lots of joy.


----------



## TwisterRush

oh. my goodness... O_O 
how can someone DO That ? 

*angry!!*


----------



## lacyloo

I dont get it?


----------



## speedy da fish

lacyloo said:


> I dont get it?


im not 100% sure but i think it either means
'if you ban hunting we are going to leave dead horses all over the roads'
or
'if you ban hunting we are not going to have a use for our hunters, so they have to be slaughtered'


----------



## ridergirl23

^ im pretty sure your second guess what right. theres articles about it somewhere on youtube... lol


----------



## speedy da fish

you can do anything with a hunter though, where i live (rural england) most of the horses i see, ride and come into contact with are hunter bred or hunted in the past and ARE doing other things. there are even hunter jumper shows and higher level competitions that involve hunters or exhunters 
(sorry rant 0_0)


----------



## ridergirl23

i know, those people are just idiotic jacka** that dont deserve to be anywhere near animals.


----------



## jumper25

That is so sick! How could someone do that?! Ughhh it makes me so mad!


----------



## jiblethead

Was the horse already dead or did they kill it? Either way it was wrong ...


----------



## luvmyqh

its (if you ban hunting deer there going to shoot horses!!!) it was a protest from some hunters!!
it says hunting not slautering!!


----------



## lacyloo

Was it for fox hunting or (stag?) hunting ??


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

I thought this was about a ban on fox hunting? I don't think they mean deer hunting. That has nothing to do with horses whatsoever?


----------



## ridergirl23

isnt this is in england? i think its for foxhunting because theres not a lot of deer in england........


----------



## Honeysuga

What really gets me as ridiculous is that this was posted just to get everyone riled up, on a form promoting positivity and education.

There was no obvious educational or enlightening value really because this came with no actual story or facts.

A graphic picture was just posted with the "this makes me mad" shpiel and no clue what the picture is really of in the first places. 

Heck I would not have even minded had you known exactly what the protest was about, you could have posted something like " hunting ban in UK leads to animal murders" or something and explained the situation to enlighten people to the problem, but the op isn't sure if it is even deer or fox hunting or why this horse was killed, why there was a ban, why it is eing protested so strongly ect. ect.

*End of Rant*


----------



## roro

If there are people in the world that would do such an idiotic thing, then we should be seeing a lot more of these:









You see, we can use shock value as well.


----------



## PaintsPwn

I've read an article on that forever ago. The horse was already dead.

I don't really understand banning the hunt? What's going on with that?


----------



## speedy da fish

luvmyqh said:


> its (if you ban hunting deer there going to shoot horses!!!) it was a protest from some hunters!!
> it says hunting not slautering!!





lacyloo said:


> Was it for fox hunting or (stag?) hunting ??





ridergirl23 said:


> isnt this is in england? i think its for foxhunting because theres not a lot of deer in england........


It does mean fox hunting, it was banned in England a few years back and hunters made a bid deal over it. I mean there were kids on the TV crying because they wouldnt be able to ride their ponies any more (urm... yes they would!?!).
They still have fox hunts but no foxs are killed (on purpose), they put the scent on a cloth hidden in a hedge or attach it to a land rover.
The thing about fox hunting is its not guys on horses going round shooting them with guns. They have fox hounds that corner them and rip them apart and the people on horses follow to watch and enjoy the 'lovely' day out killing in the countyside.


















Apparently foxs are a pest but they are nocturnal so only come out at night. They hunt chickens (which is the problem) so if people would just put their chickens in at night there wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

speedy da fish said:


> 'if you ban hunting we are not going to have a use for our hunters, so they have to be slaughtered'


Is right, I remember when the ban on hunting with hounds came in someone emailed me and demanded that I protest against the ban or thousands of horses and hounds would have to be destroyed as they would have no use any more :roll:

I told her it was nothing to do with me as I live in Ireland 



lacyloo said:


> Was it for fox hunting or (stag?) hunting ??





ridergirl23 said:


> isn't this is in england? i think its for foxhunting because theres not a lot of deer in england........


Any form of hunting with hounds has been banned, fox, deer/stag, and otter hunting were the 3 main type of hunts where people chased an animal across country with a pack of hounds, supposedly as a method of controlling the populations of these 'vermin'...

According to some reports there are now more urban foxes in the UK than rural foxes ... odd how the hounds never come through towns to cull those foxes.

Nowadays they can chase something but the hounds aren't allowed to kill it - but there's no law stopping someone shooting the animal, or using a bird of prey. Hunting hasn't stopped at all, in fact it's apparently more popular than ever. So this ridiculous claim that horses will be killed as a result of the ban is clearly wrong...


----------



## PaintsPwn

> so if people would just put their chickens in at night there wouldnt be a problem.


Its HARD to keep critters out of chicken houses when they really want something. We've gone through all sorts of measures to make the most secure houses possible for chickens in the past to no avail. It's not quite that simple.


----------



## XxFUDGEISTHEBOMBxX

oh my gosh! i just don't understand how anyone could bring themselves to do that to anyone! A horse is like a friend, hate to be their friends!  Of course hunters can be used for other things, in ireland we use them for hunting... obviously, and there are a load of classes too. working hunter, hunter jumping and showing classes! Those people are very small minded and selfish! Way too far!


----------



## ridergirl23

speedy da fish said:


> It does mean fox hunting, it was banned in England a few years back and hunters made a bid deal over it. I mean there were kids on the TV crying because they wouldnt be able to ride their ponies any more (urm... yes they would!?!).
> They still have fox hunts but no foxs are killed (on purpose), they put the scent on a cloth hidden in a hedge or attach it to a land rover.
> The thing about fox hunting is its not guys on horses going round shooting them with guns. They have fox hounds that corner them and rip them apart and the people on horses follow to watch and enjoy the 'lovely' day out killing in the countyside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently foxs are a pest but they are nocturnal so only come out at night. They hunt chickens (which is the problem) so if people would just put their chickens in at night there wouldnt be a problem.


im pretty sure foxes arent nocturnal.... i see them running around almost everyday at my house (we have a den somewhere around here.....)


----------



## Speed Racer

Foxes aren't truly nocturnal, because they hunt both day and night. Some of their prey are nocturnal (mice, rats, voles) so they will hunt at night, but they also hunt during the day.

Urban foxes have gone to primarily nocturnal hunting because it makes them feel more secure, but a fox out in a rural area will hunt during the day as well. I see them all the time.

The picture of the dead horse was graphic, but made no real sense to me. It was distasteful to see, but if the horse was already dead, why all the outrage?

For those of you not in the know, good hunters used to be fed to the foxhounds at the end of their lives. It was considered an honor to feed the hounds with the body of a horse who had ridden to them. Some places still accept horses to feed the hounds, but it's not widely practiced anymore.

Foxhunting where the fox is killed has been banned, but you can still foxhunt. After all, it's not so much about killing the fox anymore, as it is about riding hellbent for leather through the countryside, having a rip roaring good time.


----------



## speedy da fish

PaintsPwn said:


> Its HARD to keep critters out of chicken houses when they really want something. We've gone through all sorts of measures to make the most secure houses possible for chickens in the past to no avail. It's not quite that simple.


true but (at college) we have chickens in an open pen, they are put away at night and they are fine.



ridergirl23 said:


> im pretty sure foxes arent nocturnal.... i see them running around almost everyday at my house (we have a den somewhere around here.....)


they are, well were, but they hunt in the day due to shortages of food, they do go out in the day in the same way we go out at night


----------



## sillybunny11486

Dont most people who fox hunt do it for pleasure?? 
Its got to be expensive to keep all those dogs and horses begin with, so arent most of these people wealthy? 
I have a hard time associating not being able to kill a fox with having to kill your horse, unless your horse was paying the rent by helping you get foxes.


----------



## Speed Racer

sillybunny11486 said:


> Dont most people who fox hunt do it for pleasure??
> Its got to be expensive to keep all those dogs and horses begin with, so arent most of these people wealthy?


To your first question, yes. To your second, no.

Foxhunting can be extremely expensive if you have to pay a cubbing fee every time you ride, but if you get invited to join a hunt club you pay a once a year fee, plus whatever the cost is for a hunting license. Even though foxhunters don't actually hunt to kill, they must have hunting licenses.

Like _*all*_ horse sports, foxhunting is expensive. That doesn't mean only the wealthy foxhunt. I'm certainly no heiress, but I've been invited to join one of the local hunts, and JJ is being trained as my foxhunter.

Of course, you have to be INVITED to join a hunt club; you just can't decide you want in. They _are_ exclusive in that way, which may be why people think of them as something only the wealthy can afford.

I scrimp and save to have my horses, as do a lot of established hunt members.

The Master of the Hounds owns the dogs, but the club fees help defer the cost of keeping and training them.


----------



## savvylover112

speedy da fish said:


> It does mean fox hunting, it was banned in England a few years back and hunters made a bid deal over it. I mean there were kids on the TV crying because they wouldnt be able to ride their ponies any more (urm... yes they would!?!).
> They still have fox hunts but no foxs are killed (on purpose), they put the scent on a cloth hidden in a hedge or attach it to a land rover.
> The thing about fox hunting is its not guys on horses going round shooting them with guns. They have fox hounds that corner them and rip them apart and the people on horses follow to watch and enjoy the 'lovely' day out killing in the countyside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently foxs are a pest but they are nocturnal so only come out at night. They hunt chickens (which is the problem) so if people would just put their chickens in at night there wouldnt be a problem.


Okay I foxhunt it's not banned over here in Ireland and we don't go out to watch and enjoy the hounds ripping a fox apart most of the time the hunts masters don't want a fox killed and let the hounds catch a scent we have a good run because we are "on the hunt" at this stage and when it comes to the point when we can't gallop any longer because it might not be fair to the horses or the ground has gotten too bad the whipper in calls the hounds back from their hunt and that's that. I certainly do not go out to watch and enjoy a fox being killed by our hounds I go out for the pleasure of a day out with my horse, my horse loves it and I will continue hunting for the sake of my horse.


----------



## eaferg

Once again, explore all aspects of the statement, not just what you are led to believe. There's always another side to a story...

Maybe the horse loved hunting SO much that it died without it. Not likely, but you can't tell just by looking at a picture. Don't just assume...


----------



## roro

eaferg said:


> Once again, explore all aspects of the statement, not just what you are led to believe. There's always another side to a story...
> 
> Maybe the horse loved hunting SO much that it died without it. Not likely, but you can't tell just by looking at a picture. Don't just assume...


I'm not offended by the fact that a dead horse exists, I know that horses die. What really bothers me about this picture, regardless of how the horse died, was that they blatantly used its body for their own viewpoint. I can't imagine how the owner of that horse would have felt, and I do feel sorry for the people trying to walk down the street having to see such a terrible thing. Nobody's opinion is worth devaluing the life, and death, of anything.


----------



## Kashmere

Although I do not support hunting, I don't think this is the way to go..
No matter wether you support hunting or not support it.

A horse on the road with that stuck in it.. No thank you!
Nobody will go all 'Let's support this group!!' but be more angry AT that group!


----------



## speedy da fish

savvylover112 said:


> Okay I foxhunt it's not banned over here in Ireland and we don't go out to watch and enjoy the hounds ripping a fox apart most of the time the hunts masters don't want a fox killed and let the hounds catch a scent we have a good run because we are "on the hunt" at this stage and when it comes to the point when we can't gallop any longer because it might not be fair to the horses or the ground has gotten too bad the whipper in calls the hounds back from their hunt and that's that. I certainly do not go out to watch and enjoy a fox being killed by our hounds I go out for the pleasure of a day out with my horse, my horse loves it and I will continue hunting for the sake of my horse.


go on a hack...



Kashmere said:


> Although I do not support hunting, I don't think this is the way to go..
> No matter wether you support hunting or not support it.
> 
> A horse on the road with that stuck in it.. No thank you!
> Nobody will go all 'Let's support this group!!' but be more angry AT that group!


yes is agree, i dont know what they are trying to prove, only the fact they are blood thirsty psychopaths!


----------



## Speed Racer

speedy da fish said:


> go on a hack...


That's a rather arrogant statement, don't you think?

What would you say if I want YOUR particular discipline banned, and when you protest, I tell you to take up Dressage? Since riding is riding is riding, right?

For those of you who missed it, THE KILLING OF FOXES during the hunt has been banned, not the sport of foxhunting itself.

Foxhunting is a hoot and a half, and 'going on a hack' doesn't come anywhere close to it. I tell people it's the most fun I've ever had while fully dressed. :wink:

While I think the sign stuck in the dead horse is in extremely bad taste, calling them 'bloodthirsty psychopaths' tells me quite a bit about your narrow minded attitude toward things that don't fall under your definition of 'acceptable'.


----------



## mls

I did a little research. The photo was from a *December 2006* article in the UK.


----------



## savvylover112

speedy da fish said:


> go on a hack...
> 
> 
> 
> yes is agree, i dont know what they are trying to prove, only the fact they are blood thirsty psychopaths!


Okay that was uncalled for I explained that we call off our hounds before any other animal is killed and you tell me to go on a hack.

I go on hacks regularly and it does not compare to the thrill we get when out hunting. The thrill comes from jumping huge hedges and wide drains not from seeing an animal die. You obviously don't know much about hunting over here and I am just going to let you go on being ignorant. 

And thank you Speed Racer for standing up for me


----------



## Speed Racer

You're welcome, savvy. It amazes me that the people who know absolutely _nothing_ about a subject are the ones who snark about it the most.

I've never had a problem with any kind of hunting, because it usually serves a purpose. But then, I live out in the country, and have a different mindset than the city or suburban dwellers.

What I don't understand is why some people are against foxhunting. Seriously folks, it's just another riding discipline. No foxes are hurt and the horses, riders, and hounds get a great workout.

Like _any_ discipline, it's not for everyone. I wouldn't willingly barrel race, but that doesn't mean I think it should be banned. I also think 3-day eventers are insane, but again, I have no objections to the sport itself.

Before you have a kneejerk reaction to ONE photo and make a sweeping judgement call on everyone who rides a particular discipline, you should really do some research on the subject.


----------



## savvylover112

^^ Again thank you


----------



## gypsygirl

i am a member of a fox hunt, and its a live hunt. there arent many foxes in the area though, so we hunt coyotes. we had maybe one kill this year. i dont think we ever have more than about 3-4 in a season. usually the ones that get caught are old or sick. 

also please keep in mind that foxes & coyotes are very smart & very fast. they also arent tortured & ripped to peices, their back is broken & then the huntsman goes & gets the body.


----------



## speedy da fish

ok, im sorry if anything i have said has caused any offence. I think fox hunting is fun! (not for the foxes though ). 
But if this particular group that stick a pole through a horse think that is the way to prevent the ban then they are wrong.
I started the post and now regret it, stay on topic please


----------



## speedy da fish

sorry for double post

but wouldnt this be cool









this was on Top Gear, if anyone saw it, lol, the scent of the fox was put on the car and the hounds chased it until they caught up when car got stuck in a ditch!

Oh and the horse the presented (Richard Hammond) rode was so nice a piebald (all white with a black face) cob gelding called Harry (yeah you needed to know that!)


----------



## savvylover112

speedy da fish said:


> ok, im sorry if anything i have said has caused any offence. I think fox hunting is fun! (not for the foxes though ).
> But if this particular group that stick a pole through a horse think that is the way to prevent the ban then they are wrong.
> I started the post and now regret it, stay on topic please


I am sorry for this but if you think fox hunting is fun you really didn't put it across that way by telling me to go on a hack instead of going out hunting. I would never do this to a horse just because hunting was banned. So that was just a bit uncalled for.


----------



## HorsePride

They are i.d.i.o.t.s.


----------



## speedy da fish

savvylover112 said:


> I am sorry for this but if you think fox hunting is fun you really didn't put it across that way by telling me to go on a hack instead of going out hunting. I would never do this to a horse just because hunting was banned. So that was just a bit uncalled for.


i wasnt refering to you or anything you said, dont worry, sorry anyway


----------



## Speed Racer

Um speedy, you DID tell her to 'go on a hack'. In fact, your statement was based on a quote of savvy's YOU responded to.

Do you not even read your own posts, or have no clue to whom you're quoting and making a response?

First you tell us how hunting is something you consider cruel, agree with another non-hunter about how it should be banned, and now you're telling us you didn't say ANY of that, and you actually consider foxhunting FUN?

Make up your mind and quit waffling. It's okay to have opinions, but to constantly contradict yourself where everyone can see it makes me wonder about your cognitive abilities. Seriously.


----------



## speedy da fish

HorsePride said:


> They are i.d.i.o.t.s.


yes they are, they are giving people that hunt a bad reputation :s

the concept of 'the hunt' im ok with, the killing of inocent animals i am not.


----------



## savvylover112

speedy da fish said:


> i wasnt refering to you or anything you said, dont worry, sorry anyway


You quoted MY post and said "go on a hack.." so obviously you were referring to what I said. 

and I agree with everything that speed racer has posted above about you contradicting yourself. I think I might stop replying now before my etiquette pledge goes out the window which I do not want.


----------



## speedy da fish

sorry didnt know it was ur post, quoted the wrong one anyway


----------



## Vidaloco

I think all of this is old news and is causing some irritation among members so I am closing it.


----------

